# [ DISCUSSIONE ] - Come spaccare e ripristinare gentoo

## xchris

credo che avrei dovuto postare nel thread delle cazzate ma visto che cmq qualcosa di buone ne e' venuto fuori vi racconto l'ultima "strxxxta" che ho fatto. 

Stavo sperimentano un modo alternativo di fare live cd-usb senza usare catalyst e lavoravo su una dir sui chrootavo per controllare se tutto era a posto.

Siccome doveva essere minimale e sulla nuova disto nn mi interessava ne compilare,ne "localizzare" ,ne avere i manuali e documentazione......cioe' doveva essere veramente minima... il kernel e poco +...ho rimosso nel ambiente chrooted le seguenti dir:

```

/etc/terminfo

/usr/share/locale

/usr/share/doc

/usr/share/man

/usr/share/info

/usr/share/locale

/usr/share/zoneinfo

/usr/include

/usr/share/terminfo

/etc/terminfo

/usr/lib/locale

```

fino qua tutto ok.

Poi ho deciso di automatizzare il tutto con uno script....

TRAGGGGEDIA!!!

Lo script era lanciato in ambiente normale e non chrooted...

bhe avete gia' capito...

a parte la documentazione + manuale che cmq non e' vitale per il funzionamento...il problema maggiore erano tutti gli include!!

(addio buona parte delle compilazioni)

Momenti di panico assortiti...

Cosa ho fatto? ho inziato a sfornare script su script per rilevare cosa avevo perso.

Risultato? bhe solo 33880 file!!!

Un minuto di silenzio per piangere.   :Crying or Very sad: 

Soluzioni:

A - Metodo Windows

B - Metodo Linux

Chiaramente ho optato per la soluzione B.

Di reinstallare non se ne parlava proprio.(mi vantavo fino a ieri di avere una distro pulita pulita,aggiornata e viva da ormai + di un anno)

Frulla che ti frulla ho deciso di sfruttare l'appoggio morale e tecnico di Aleksandra.

Ho creato altri script per rilevare cosa aveva Aleksandra che mi mancava e mi sono creato un tar.gzippone.

Finito di ripristinare quello in teoria mi mancavano da riemerge solo i pkt che io ho in + rispetto Alek.

A quel punto mi sono dovuto creare un script in python compilato con psyco perche' usando quelli in bash avrei impiegato una vita a risalire a quali ebuild dovevo riemergere.

pythonkiller mi ha sputato fuori l'elenco.

Ho inziato a riemergere e ogni tanto si inchiodava per problemi di sequenza.

Mi sono fatto tutte le libs,kernel headers e compagnia bella e poi sono ripartito.

L'ho lasciato compilare tutta la notte e ora l'incubo sembra finito.

Lancero' ancora gli script per controllare che tutto sia a posto.

Morale? emerge brain!!!!

e poi...

bhe ho potuto constatare che gentoo e' a prova di bomba!

Usando i il contenuto dei file CONTENTS nel tree sono riuscito a salvarmi il cxxo (magari non la faccia)

Perche' vi ho raccontato tutto questo?

Bhe... e' sempre un esperienza...

Mi ha consentito di capire come verificare l'integrita' della distro e ha fornito ottimi spunti.

Chiaramente di mattina si ragiona meglio e mi sono venute in mente altre soluzioni per gli script....ma ormai.....(ecco mi porto sfiga di nuovo)

Spero di non avervi annoiato... con il post kmetrico.

Ciao  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Grande xchris  :Very Happy:  . Gli script non potrebbero servire ad altri?

----------

## xchris

andrebbero sistemati un po'...non hanno proprio un interfaccia user friendly  :Smile: 

se interessasse potrei anche sistemarli.

ciao  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Beh sempre utili averli no?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## shev

 *xchris wrote:*   

> andrebbero sistemati un po'...non hanno proprio un interfaccia user friendly 
> 
> se interessasse potrei anche sistemarli.
> 
> ciao 

 

To-ol! To-ol! Dopo il gekit vogliamo il gekit-rescue!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## randomaze

 *xchris wrote:*   

> Spero di non avervi annoiato... con il post kmetrico.

 

No, no molto interessante ed educativo... ma il minilivecd adesso funziona?

----------

## xchris

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> No, no molto interessante ed educativo... ma il minilivecd adesso funziona?

 

sono andato a letto alle 2.

Mi sono svegliato alle 8.30

Direi che quello era l'ultimo dei miei pensieri  :Very Happy: 

quando mi saro' ripreso dallo shock ci rimetto mano  :Very Happy: 

ciao

----------

## Aleksandra

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Frulla che ti frulla ho deciso di sfruttare l'appoggio morale e tecnico di Aleksandra.
> 
> 

 

Va bene il supporto morale, almeno in questo me la cavo dicono, ma per quello tecnico ci hanno pensato solo ssh e la mia macchina, anche se tu la chiami Jenny devil pare non essersi offesa   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Non  e' una distro e' una roccia  :Wink:  e come nei migliori romanzi... tutto e' bene quel che finisce bene...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## xchris

bhe grazie cmq di cuore  :Smile: 

una curiosita':

voi avete il file:

/usr/share/perl/gentoo-pods/5.8.4/Compress-Zlib-1.22.pod.arch

appartenente a dev-perl/Compress-Zlib-1.22 ?

pur riemergendolo non viene fuori...

mi viene il dubbio che essendo vuoto non venga neppure scritto....mah

il problema e' che lo script mi "ritorna" un sacco di ebuild per quel motivo (tutti di perl)

Al momento filtro sui file .arch...

10x  :Smile: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

io ho solo  /usr/share/perl/gentoo-pods/5.8.4/Compress-Zlib-1.22.pod

se ti serve un elenco di pacchetti o una mano, chiamami al cell  :Smile: 

----------

## xchris

grazie  :Smile: 

per curiosita...

fai

```

etcat -b /usr/share/perl/gentoo-pods/5.8.4/Compress-Zlib-1.22.pod.arch

```

assurdo!!

cmq con la nuova routine in python ho rilevato tutto...

curiosa cmq come cosa.

appena e' decente posto lo script.

ciao

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

non mi restituisce nulla

----------

## randomaze

 *xchris wrote:*   

> Al momento filtro sui file .arch...

 

```
# find / -name "*.arch"

#
```

Io qui non ho nessun file che termina con .arch.... se vuoi riprovo a casa.

----------

## xchris

il bello e' che il file .arch non c'e'...

ma in alcuni CONTENTS di dev-perl c'e'!

fonderia hai controllato di avere la stessa ver? (scusa la domanda...)

(unstable come sei  :Smile:  )

ciao

----------

## xchris

spero ultima cosa da sistemare...

ho un comportamento anomalo...

upgrado libgcrypt

dalla 1.1.12 alla 1.1.94 OK

lancio un Dup world

e vuole rimettere la 1.1.12

e cosi' all'infinito.

poi guardo bene e con emerge -v mi restituisce questo:

 *emerge wrote:*   

> 
> 
> install-info: warning: no info dir entry in `/usr/share/info/libcdio.info'
> 
> 

 

il file esiste.

Qualcuno e' cosi gentile da mandarmi via mail questo file che controllo com'e'?

----------

## silian87

Io ho combinato tanti di quei casini... a partire dall rm -Rf /root  al downgrade delle glib alla decompressione delle coreutils per x86 in /... si.. insomma.. tanti casini... cmq non sempre sono riuscito a risolvere col metodo Linux...   :Sad: 

P.S.: Fonderia, piantala di cambiare avatar!!!    :Twisted Evil: 

----------

